
Show HN: Minecraft Skin Generator - spectral_decomp
https://cameronmalloy.github.io/mc-skins.html
======
spectral_decomp
For a quick side project, I made a Minecraft skin generator based off DCGAN.
Time constraints and google colab gives it some limitations. It's not amazing
and it's definitely not better than good Minecraft skin makers, but it's
better than my talent and a lot of the skins out there right now (imo). Hope
you enjoy.

Sorry I didn't have time to setup a web app that automatically generates one
that you can download... you'll have to use the github link at the bottom of
the post and try it for yourself.

